# Understanding Crust/fond/dry rub question



## vilasman (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I understand now but I want some clarification from someone who knows more about cooking than I can pretend too...

If I understand this... spices on meat+heat... the fat sort of dissolves and the heat makes the spices sort of bake on to the meat and it condenses and with more heat it gets crusty and the fat adds to the flavor of the spices and then it sort of goes into the meat...

in a smoker the flavor of the smokes combines with all of the above...

is it high heat that makes this happen or low and slow heat...

am I on the right track?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 15, 2009)

vilasman said:


> ...
> 
> is it high heat that makes this happen or low and slow heat...
> 
> am I on the right track?




Actually, a dry rub or herb and spice mix applied to the outside of meat can work with either low and slow or high heat.  Racks of lamb are often seared then coated with a combination of herbs, spices, seasonings etc. before it's finished in a hot even.  

BBQ'd items such as ribs or pork butts are rubbed then cooked low and slow.


----------



## bourbon (Aug 15, 2009)

In my mind there are two types of crusts that form on meat. One from high heat searing and the other from smoking low and slow. The presence of fat being rendered and combining with spices does contribute somewhat during smoking, but I think the bigger part is the meat surface itself being changed through a slow breakdown of the tissue. On smoked brisket so called burnt ends have little fat if any at all. In fact a fat cap or layer can hamper the so called crusting in that part of the meat.


----------

